# EDITED Guidelines & Rules of prepperforums.net



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

*In an effort to make prepperforms.net more enjoyable for our members, we have adopted the following simple posting guidelines. We'd prefer not to moderate a single post, but not all of our members feel that way. We're trying our best to find a happy medium, but as this forum grows many situations will need to be handled with care. Thanks for your cooperation and understanding in creating an enjoyable atmosphere for everyone.
*

*Forum rules:*

First and Foremost, the following applies to ANYWHERE on this site (Forum, Pages, Reviews, Links etc):

1. English is the primary language of this site and forum. If a comment is made in a different language that cannot be translated and we are getting negative reports about it, it will be removed regardless of the situation.

2. There will be NO posts, comments etc regarding the nature of doing anything illegal. The owners of this site have the right to provide authorities with any information regarding your posts, computer IP, user name, email, threads, personal messages etc. if illegal activity is detected.

3. No Abusive or Foul language and disrespectful comments, this will not be tolerated. You will be silenced from the site depending on the nature and severity, if severe enough (according to the moderators), you could be banned. Just remember that its ok to disagree with someone, but its down right rude and disrespectful to show any hatred, ill manners, belittle, overly sarcastic tone towards someone's opinions.

4. NO posting, commenting, linking, discussing, personal or email messages of anything regarding the making of anything explosive or making any weapon fully automatic or illegal in your area as well as any area where considered illegal. We will remove, report, and ban you and the comments. No posting of making ANYTHING Illegal! This includes SBR (Short-Barreled Rifles), SBS (Short Barreled Shotguns), Machine Guns (Fully Automatic), Silencers, DD (Destructive Devices), Bores over 50 cal, Grenades, Bombs, Missiles, Poison Gas Weapons, or AOW (Any other Weapons) like cane guns or pen guns. If severe, you will be reported and/or BANNED! Please refer to state, federal, local laws as well as BATFE. Please keep the forum clean, healthy, informative and LEGAL!

5. Respect all guidelines and any moderator actions and comments. The moderators actions are a one time deal, do not try to convince us that they are not. Any and all comments towards the moderator may or may not be answered depending on the moderators actions.

6. No posting of anything sexually suggestive or pornographic in nature. If we feel there is something that other members are disturbed about, we will remove it from the site.

7. Moderators have the right to edit any posts on this site from other members.

8. We have a zero tolerance policy for Spam. Posting spam is grounds for immediate banning.

9. No trolling or intentional highjacking! If a member reports a thread or a staff member determines a member to be a troll their account will be banned!

10. No posting of highlighted, bold, special characters, or all caps titles to make your post stand out.

11. There will be no Plagiarism (copying of others work) and posting it here. Each article is to be original and from yourself. If we get complaints that there is a copyright in any media manner, then it will be taken down. A notice to the user will be sent, asking not do this and any second offense will put the user/account in disciplinary action.

*A note on FREE SPEECH:*

"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."

The First Amendment is greatly respected here, as are all other Amendments that the Second Amendment defends. prepperforums is not listed in the Bill of Rights. We are, however, a privately owned venture and as such, your freedom of speech does not grant you a right to post anything you may wish to say on this forum. These rules are a contract you agree to when you become a member of this forum and members are expected to adhere to them. Those who err cannot complain about censorship, or a perceived loss of first amendment rights. If you do not like our rules or feel you cannot follow them, seek out a new venue to frequent, or start your own.

If you have any question about any of these, please PM one of the Moderators or Administrators for clarification. Or use the Contact Us Link at the bottom of the forum pages.

Just remember, we want to keep this survivalist forum safe, friendly, and educational. If you think something is in violation of the rules, then more than likely it is.


----------

